# Fat to Skinny/Skinny to Mass - post up here



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thought I'd start a thread to for all the weight losers and anyone trying to gain.

Hopefully it might help with peoples motavation (sp) too 

I'll start then:

Trying to lose the blubber:

April 09 - 79.8kg
Nov 09 - 66.8kg

Trying to increase the muscle:

Nov 09 - 66.8kg
Dec 09 - 69.6kg


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Alex - thats impressive :thumb:

Mine has all been about fat loss so far.

1/9/09 201lbs

28/12/09 175lbs

Amazing what a bit of careful food choices and regular exercise can do. I know much of the rage is all about intervals and intensity of exercise, but all I did during that time was low intensity aerobic activity - swimming, cycling and running.

Phase 2 is to add more resistance stuff and continue to swap fat for muscle.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

Sept 09 - 16.2 stone

Dec 09 - 14.2 stone

Mixture of eating more sensibly (but not religiously!), spinning or gym sessions 3/4 times a week

Goal is 12 stone


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

nice work folks


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> Alex - thats impressive :thumb:
> 
> Mine has all been about fat loss so far.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, you lost 25lbs (a fraction under two stone) in 4 weeks??? Just be altering your diet and doing some aerobic exercise?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Just to clarify, you lost 25lbs (a fraction under two stone) in 4 weeks??? Just be altering your diet and doing some aerobic exercise?


oops - typo matey  Thanks for pointing it out. That would be a little extreme otherwise :lol:

should be 28/12/09 :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> Alex - thats impressive :thumb:
> 
> Mine has all been about fat loss so far.
> 
> ...


Thats great going :thumb:

I know what you mean about change of diet, I was losing a few hundred grams each week then got my trainer to do an eating plan for me and the weight just dropped off.



rmorgan84 said:


> Just to clarify, you lost 25lbs (a fraction under two stone) in 4 weeks??? Just be altering your diet and doing some aerobic exercise?


Up the protein, cut the carbs is a good way to do it.

Or if you're in a hurry get food poisoning lol works a treat.


----------



## huddo (May 29, 2006)

Joined the gym last month 18/11/09 weighed 100.5 kg weighed myself at gym last week 96.5 kg, please with that..............haven't changed my diet just plenty of visit to gym (usually 4 or 5 times a week). I'm sure I've read somewhere smol and steady is the way to go as far as weight loss goes.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Joined the gym with the intention of gainng mass in September. Weighed at 12st dead on, weighed myself just before Xmas and I was 12st 9lbs. I'm finding it hard to put weight on with an active job, but I'm pleased I am getting somewhere.

This time next year I want to be well into 13st, and start toning/cutting up.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Ben_ZS said:


> Joined the gym with the intention of gainng mass in September. Weighed at 12st dead on, weighed myself just before Xmas and I was 12st 9lbs. I'm finding it hard to put weight on with an active job, but I'm pleased I am getting somewhere.
> 
> This time next year I want to be well into 13st, and start toning/cutting up.
> 
> Wish me luck!


Up you're protein intake, I'm trying hard toget 200g a day to increase muscle mass.

I used this to work out what I needed http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/calpro.htm


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

01/01/09 fat barstuard
30/12/09 still fat barstuard

Aim to do something about it next year tho


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

pete330 said:


> 01/01/09 fat barstuard
> 30/12/09 still fat barstuard
> 
> Aim to do something about it next year tho


 lol

you skinny guys i weigh in at 16st 10 at the moment but being 6
ft and having broad shoulders from swimming comps when i was younger i hide it well guess i'll be going back to the gym again


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Perfect thread for me.

Couple of years ago did the weightwatchers diet and got down to just under 20st.

As of boxing day this year i was exactly 24st!!

Aiming for a steady but rapid weight loss over the next year as i have a bet with me sister who is of equal proportions to me. Biggest %age weight loss from boxing day to 1st dec wins and gets a massive prezzie that Xmas. She wants an Iphone so i guess what i want will be about the same value(circa £400 PAYG).

I cant afford to lose!! lol


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

8/09 137.7kg

12/09 98.2kg

6.22 stone so far 

Now crimbos over, back to cutting!


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Perfect thread for me.
> 
> Couple of years ago did the weightwatchers diet and got down to just under 20st.
> 
> ...


similar here mate, i was 20st xmas day, have been thinking and planning to start shedding some of the bulk as from tomorrow. already been shopping and have a bike. so good luck fella.

we could do a weekly weigh in thread ? post up our losses every week keep us motivated ?


----------



## chunkytfg (Feb 1, 2009)

Lump said:


> similar here mate, i was 20st xmas day, have been thinking and planning to start shedding some of the bulk as from tomorrow. already been shopping and have a bike. so good luck fella.
> 
> we could do a weekly weigh in thread ? post up our losses every week keep us motivated ?


Sounds good to me:thumb:


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

pete330 said:


> 01/01/09 fat barstuard
> 30/12/09 still fat barstuard
> 
> Aim to do something about it next year tho


Me too and I like your style

My plan of action - getting back to the gym tmrw. Planning cardio 3 times a week, resistance training couple of times a week complimented by walking the dog around 3 to 4 miles a day. But key is what you eat. Good luck to all


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

chunkytfg said:


> Sounds good to me:thumb:


so fat club ? :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I need to lose some weight badly. Problem is I need to be told what to eat and have a plan. If I don't have a plan I'll just bimble along and not get anywhere.

I've got a gym membership costing me £50 a month that I've not been using as I was working in London for the last few months of 2009 and didn't' have the time. I'm working in Milton Keynes for the next couple of months so I should have the time to go again.

I reckon I need to lose about 1.5 stone. I'm 6ft and currently weigh the best part of 16 stone, if not a little more due to it being Christmas and all.


----------



## bigollieg (Mar 3, 2007)

lump said:


> so fat club ?


The first rule of fat club is......


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

chunkytfg said:


> Perfect thread for me.
> 
> Couple of years ago did the weightwatchers diet and got down to just under 20st.
> 
> ...


If you stict to it with steady exercise you will destroy your sister, all because of a magical ingredient called 'testosterone' :lol: :lol:

My GF and I started the same time and she eats better than me and trains just as hard but I lost over 10 kg and she only managed 5.5 kg so far.

So as long as you stick at it you'll win (unless your sister starts taking testosterone then that might change it up lol, although you'll notice the beard)


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I need to lose some weight badly. Problem is I need to be told what to eat and have a plan. If I don't have a plan I'll just bimble along and not get anywhere.
> 
> I've got a gym membership costing me £50 a month that I've not been using as I was working in London for the last few months of 2009 and didn't' have the time. I'm working in Milton Keynes for the next couple of months so I should have the time to go again.
> 
> I reckon I need to lose about 1.5 stone. I'm 6ft and currently weigh the best part of 16 stone, if not a little more due to it being Christmas and all.


Theres some fantastic diet advice on this thread :thumb: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143462


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

Mine training has been slipping somewhat since my last triathlon..... starting again tomorrow!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Looking to gain weight and hopefully some bulk. 

I've lost approx 13 kgs over the last 8 years due to on ongoing medical condition (Crohn's disease) however that seems to be under control now.

I'm 5ft 10" and 62Kgs (9.76 Stone), would like to gain 10 kgs (1 1/2 Stone).

I'm hoping to do this with:

1. Weights 
2. Maximuscle Progain Extreme Drinks

Open to suggestions on achieving my goal from you guys/girls.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

I wont bore you with it all, but about 5 years ago I was just under 16 stone and now I'm about 12 stone but did drop to just over 11 stone.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

NickP said:


> Mine training has been slipping somewhat since my last triathlon..... starting again tomorrow!


Those are exactly the typ of gains I want :thumb:



ahaydock said:


> I wont bore you with it all, but about 5 years ago I was just under 16 stone and now I'm about 12 stone but did drop to just over 11 stone.


Nice one mate :thumb:


----------

